# Gabriel Fauré [1845 - 1924]



## Bach

Relatively underrated - the author of some of the most beautiful music at the turn of the century, made better by the fact that it's so utterly correct - no parallels or harmonic inadequacies - as thought out as the harmony of JS Bach. A great innovator in diatonicism and chromaticism, influencing how harmony was later taught. 

Submit thoughts on this wonderful musician.


----------



## Tapkaara

Fauré is a turgid, tacky bafoon of a composer who writes nothing but 4th-rate bombastic balderdash for pedantic plebians.

(My attemt at making a Bach-inspired criticism.)


----------



## nickgray

I heard only a compilation cd of his works for cello and piano and I must say that I like it very much. He's definitely somewhere on the top of my "composers to check out" list.


----------



## Taneyev

I've all his chamber and piano, and IMO he was one of the top composers of his time.


----------



## hdk132

I am playing his Elegie for cello and orch (but w/ piano, recording w/ orchestra is rare). It is absolutely amazing and has incrediably intense and powerful emotions in it. The harmonies are excellent as well.


----------



## Weston

Almost everyone loves his _Pelléas et Mélisande _and the beautiful _Pavane Op.50_, but I stumbled on a surprising work the _Dolly Suite_ full of unexpected harmonic twists and turns. I think it was originally for piano, but all I have heard is an orchestral setting that is quite good I think.


----------



## JTech82

I haven't checked out his work that much. I read a good bit about him though. I'm going to do more research on him. I have read that he was a great teacher and one of his most successful students was none other than a favorite composer of mine, Maurice Ravel.


----------



## Bach

I hear more Faure in Ravel's orchestral works than Debussy.


----------



## PostMinimalist

A fine composer who never gets riled and one of the nost contemplative creators of the previous century. The Requiem is probably his most well known work and gets played regularly around the world. It's not much of a challenge to play but you can get lost (psychologically) in it's beautiful harmonies and enchanting melodies and miss an entry!
More about this guy please!
FC


----------



## Herzeleide

I've sung in the Requiem. It certainly is a fine work. I also love his violin sonatas and the few songs of his that I've heard.


----------



## howlingmadhowie

i recently got a small choir together to perform his cantique de jean racine for a christening where i was playing the organ. a sublime little piece and justifiably famous.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> I hear more Faure in Ravel's orchestral works than Debussy.


I'm sure you do and with good reason. Faure's favorite student was Ravel and Ravel mentioned the influence of Faure on his own work numerous times.


----------



## hdk132

Herzeleide said:


> I've sung in the Requiem.


I am extremely jealous! I want my school to do it (once a year we have a choral orchestral concert), but we are stuck with the Messiah and Gloria


----------



## Taneyev

Too bad he didn't complete his violin concerto!. He left only the first movement.


----------



## confuoco

Besides his "highlights", *Violin sonata No. 1* is very interesting, scherzo movement is excellent. Sonata is not so sublime as Franck's, but not worse at all. *Balade for piano and orchestra* is maybe superficial a bit, but also has some beautiful parts.


----------



## Lisztfreak

The Piano Quintet No.1 and the Piano Quartet No.1 are my favourites. The slow movement of the former almost made me cry a couple of times. Withering roses, colder mornings and passing summer holidays - that golden time of the year in early September, when summer loves start becoming summer memories.

The numbers 2 of the above mentioned works are almost as refined. Plus the Cello Sonata. I've recently said in another thread - Fauré is The Master of Refinement.

His music is somewhat autumnal. That's why I love it, but avoid it on happy days.

'Apres un reve' is my favourite French melodie.


----------



## JTech82

Faure's "Pelleas et Melisande" is a beautiful piece. "Ballade" and "Masques et Bergamasques" are great and of course the "Requiem."


----------



## confuoco

Tapkaara said:


> Fauré is a turgid, tacky bafoon of a composer who writes nothing but 4th-rate bombastic balderdash for pedantic plebians.
> 
> (My attemt at making a Bach-inspired criticism.)


I haven't a half of these words even in my dictionary. Was it just a joke inspired by Bach or do you really have such a bad meaning about this sensitive and unique composer?

Anyway, it is not accurate at all. "Bombastic" is the last word on this world that I would use in relation to Fauré. His compositions are works of intimacy. Including his large-scale Requiem.


----------



## confuoco

hdk132 said:


> I am playing his Elegie for cello and orch (but w/ piano, recording w/ orchestra is rare). It is absolutely amazing and has incrediably intense and powerful emotions in it. The harmonies are excellent as well.


This work one of the best mourning pieces I know. Beautiful in its simplicity and directness. I have version with orchestra (Julian Lloyd Webber).


----------



## Herzeleide

confuoco said:


> I haven't a half of these words even in my dictionary. Was it just a joke inspired by Bach or do you really have such a bad meaning about this sensitive and unique composer?
> 
> Anyway, it is not accurate at all. "Bombastic" is the last word on this world that I would use in relation to Fauré. His compositions are works of intimacy. Including his large-scale Requiem.


Hahaha!


----------



## Praine

I remember I was a little turned off at first by Fauré because of a certain recording (I forget which) that was exploiting operatic vocals over solo piano, and that didn't sit so well in my stomach. It was when I checked out his Requiem later on, I realized I was making a great dismissing him, and turns out that peice fits my tastes perfectly. I will definitely try to find more of his works, but it is quite hard to find.


----------



## confuoco

Herzeleide said:


> Hahaha!


What is so funny in my post?


----------



## Herzeleide

confuoco said:


> What is so funny in my post?


The thought of Tapkaara reading it.


----------



## confuoco

Herzeleide said:


> The thought of Tapkaara reading it.


 OK, I didn't get the meaning of his post, so I was confused.


----------



## Herzeleide

confuoco said:


> OK, I didn't get the meaning of his post, so I was confused.


It's okay. Irony and humour are without a doubt harder to perceive in a foreign language!


----------



## Bach

Reign of Praine said:


> I remember I was a little turned off at first by Fauré because of a certain recording (I forget which) that was exploiting operatic vocals over solo piano


Lol. It's called mélodie - a genre in which Faure excelled.


----------



## Tapkaara

I have a recording of Faure's Requiem which I have not visited in a while, but I should more often. A composer of delicacy and sensitivity.


----------



## andruini

everyone should check out the Brilliant Classics box of Fauré's Piano Music.. i got really cheap and it's one of my most listened recordings.. his piano music is just exquisite.. so elegant and passionate.. particularly his Nocturnes.. please do yourselves a favor and check it out..


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

AH! I LOVE Gabriel Faure.  I was hooked on his music the first time I heard "Requiem."


----------



## violadude

Gabriel Faure -

Pieces that I have by Faure

-Requiem
-Pelleas et Melisande suite
-Pavane for choir and orchestra

Everything that I have by Faure is of such beauty, harmonically, melodically, and orchestration-wise. My favorite work by him that I have is the Pavane. It has such a magical, naive childlike innocence to its beauty. The harmonies are wonderful, the harmonic progressions. The requiem is also a great piece, more dramatic than the other two. It has insanely moving moments to it. Very comforting for a requiem. Faure is one of those composers that transports you to another world. The sensualness of his music is definitely something very French. The impressionists like Debussy definitely can trace some of their ancestry back to Faure.


----------



## Stroopwafel

Do you really think so?
Personally, I adore his Requiem. I would not call that 4th-rate bombastic balderdash.
He is one of the great 20th century french composers 
But I guess its just opinions!


----------



## Rasa

I am bringing this thread back from the crevices of this forum!

Particularly to draw attention to this masterpiece:

After what appears to be a bland introduction, the first variation is textured in almost unbearably beauty!


----------



## Guest

Faure has actually become my second favorite composer. His piano music is ethereal, his chamber music represents the greatest unknown masterpieces of the late 19th/early 20th centuries, he was arguably the greatest song writer of his generation, and as a teacher he paved the way for impressionism.

Here's his Clair de Lune, better than Debussy's in my opinion.


----------



## violadude

One of the many composers that I need to explore in more depth.

I have his requiem, Pavane and Pelleas and Melisande suite (or it might be the whole piece, I can't tell).

All are very gorgeous. Of course I have heard various other things by him along the way but not in depth as I would like to.


----------



## Rasa

Hmm, that sounds familiar.


----------



## neoshredder

Next on my list to explore more deeply after Ravel. Got The Best of Faure. Pavane is really nice.


----------



## Sonata

Anyone feel like this is worth buying? I'm considering this purchase.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata, a genuine bargain. Three thumbs up. Enjoy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Brilliant box of his chamber works would be a great accompaniment to the songs set if you already haven't got it. I could do with investigating his lesser-known orchestral stuff - there's a 2-disc set on EMI that looks interesting.


----------



## Sonata

Presto has a sale on Brilliant right now. The song set is 11.80, as is a set of his complete piano works. His chamber music set Is 14 dollars for 5 discs. not bad! I'll just do the songs for now as I still have plenty to absorb in my Brahms chamber music box, but I'll definitely keep it in mind Elgar!


----------



## science

The Requiem is very nice, but to me the essence of Fauré is his chamber music. The Domus recordings of his piano quintets were a life-changing experience.


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> The Requiem is very nice, but to me the essence of Fauré is his chamber music. The Domus recordings of his piano quintets were a life-changing experience.


I too admire/enjoy his chamber music.

Much of his piano music strikes me as understated; attractive but 'reserved'. Wondering how the organists here feel about his music for that instrument.


----------



## Andreas

Fauré was an anchor of style and good taste at a time when style and good taste were becoming more and more unfashionable. You can't argue with Mahler's abilities as a composer, but you could say that some of his music lacked good taste. The same applies to Wagner and Strauss. It is interessting that when Strauss wrote his late Metamorphosen, one French critic said that it made up for all the tasteless works Strauss had written before. Seems like the question of taste is a valid point of criticism only for the French. Who else would judge a piece of art by that standard nowadays? Bit of a pity, I think.

I adore Fauré's Requiem and his chamber music. He combines his gift for melodies with solid forms and structures, while keeping the overall sound clear and really quite classical. And his tone never becomes hysterical (unlike that of the aforementioned composers) but remains firmly under control, even during the most passionate statements. That's a quality I love in Brahms as well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sonata said:


> Anyone feel like this is worth buying? I'm considering this purchase.


Absolutely! Fabulous music in stunning performances... Gerard Souzay is the Fischer-Dieskau of French art song... and at a bargain basement price. What is not to love?


----------



## joen_cph

An old double-LP from _Grant Johannesen_´s recording of the complete piano works, on the Golden Crest label. Am listening to it now. It is generally a more contrastful reading of Faure´s piano music than what one is accustomed to, and as such refreshing. But he has a tendency of being too hasty, or excel in too much banging (3 Romances + Valse Caprice 2), which made me remember also Johannesen´s incredibly rushed version of the Mozart 24th Piano Concerto on the MMS label. In some other works, he is poetical and quiet, though (Barcarole 7).

An uneven, but not uninteresting issue.

His Turnabout recording of the "Ballade" 



 (poor you-t transfer) and "Fantaisie" concertante pieces are good, IMO.

An interesting historical recording found on you-tube of "Impromptu" op.31, played by _Eileen Joyce_:


----------



## Neo Romanza

I like Faure's chamber music and his _Requiem_ a lot but think very little of his other music.


----------



## Selby

Not to be contrary, but, he wrote very little "other music."  The vast majority of his output was chamber, specifically mélodie.

No love for Pelléas et Mélisande or Pavane for orchestra and chorus?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Faure was best in chamber music IMHO so, yes, I don't think much of _Pelleas et Melisande_ or _Pavane_. It's nice music don't get me wrong just nothing that gets under my skin.


----------



## Novelette

Neo Romanza said:


> Faure was best in chamber music IMHO so, yes, I don't think much of _Pelleas et Melisande_ or _Pavane_. It's nice music don't get me wrong just nothing that gets under my skin.


My thoughts exactly! Those cello sonatas and violin sonatas are exceptional.


----------



## Guest

If anyone has access to jstor through their school or other institution of higher learning, try and get an article Copland wrote called _Gabriel Faure, a Neglected Master_. He calls Faure "the French Brahms" and really highlights the genius of Faure's art. A great and short read.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'll vouch for *Faure* solo piano.

View attachment 20111
View attachment 20112


----------



## Dustin

I'm going to throw out this random compilation of information I've just gathered for the sake of getting his chamber music straight in my head. I'm not very familiar with it at all so I wanted somewhat of a mini-primer to show me ropes and help me see the evolution through time. The quotes are just random quotes I found from musicians and music critics so don't try to call me out for this totally unprofessional looking post. I know it is but it was simply for my own knowledge and fun so what could it hurt to share it. Some of the quotes I doubled because the quote refers to both pieces. A couple of the dates of composition had conflicting info on different sites so I just picked one. This is not even close to all of his chamber music but I just gathered some of the most notable categories. 

Violin Sonata 1 - 1875, 30 years old, - “Early Masterpiece”, “all lyric charm”

Violin Sonata 2 - 1917, 72 years old, - “neglected”, “arresting” “at his simplest and most masterful”

Piano Quartet 1 - 1879, 34 years old, “minor key but predominantly positive tone, but with a hint of turmoil in the slow movement reflecting that moment in his life”, “superb work of the highest order”, “perhaps his best known chamber work and in the front ranks of such works"

Piano Quartet 2 - 1885, 40 years old, “superb work of the highest order”, "An imposing composition written in 1886, the Quartet presents Fauré operating within time-honored Classical structures, evoking many of the era's salon niceties while engaging an impressive level of emotional intensity and anticipating somewhat the Impressionism-to-come of Debussy. What is perhaps most admirable about the work is that, without undue pretension, it makes an imposing, deeply felt personal statement. No less important, its scoring achieves the ideal of chamber music in striking a genuinely equal balance among the four instruments."

Piano Quintet 1 - 1906, 61 years old, “superb work of the highest order”, "The casual hearer, for instance, will be delighted by an unbroken arch of glorious melody, while the close listener will be drawn into a transparently fluent web wrought of the subtlest contrapuntal art.” "Regarded by Koechlin as one of Fauré's finest work, it serves as a transition to the composer's final stylistic period."

Piano Quintet 2 - 1921, 76 years old, “superb work of the highest order”, "could be said to represent the pinnacle of his art. Indeed, following its premiere in Paris, one reviewer wrote “We had expected a beautiful work, but not one as beautiful as this.”

Cello Sonata 1 - 1917, 72 years old, “Both among the masterpieces of the cello repertoire”, “long, highly charged sequences, lyrically static, but reaching strange heights of intensity”, “neglected”, “many subtle changes of tonality"

Cello Sonata 2 - 1921, 76 years old, “Both among the masterpieces of the cello repertoire”, “long, highly charged sequences, lyrically static, but reaching strange heights of intensity”, “many subtle changes of tonality”

Piano Trio - 1922, 78 years old, “both unquestionable masterworks(string quartet) in a late style of considerable formal freedom, graceful lyricism, and an unmistakable, personal language”, “gift for melody is evident throughout but especially in the central Andantino”,

String Quartet - 1924, 79 years old, “both unquestionable masterworks(piano trio) in a late style of considerable formal freedom, graceful lyricism, and an unmistakable, personal language”, “intimate meditation on the last things”, “an extraordinary work by any standards, ethereal and other-wordly with themes that seem to be constantly drawn skywards"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I wouldn't quibble with any of that, Dustin, but I am a fan. I regard his solo piano works very highly too. They also show a gradual but profound transformation as one progresses towards his harmonically ambiguous late style. I'm just beginning to get to grips with his song-writing now, thanks to the recent 'TC art song project' thread.

Even as an undergraduate student I'd got to know and love his otherwordly requiem.


----------



## Dustin

TurnaboutVox said:


> I wouldn't quibble with any of that, Dustin, but I am a fan. I regard his solo piano works very highly too. They also show a gradual but profound transformation as one progresses towards his harmonically ambiguous late style. I'm just beginning to get to grips with his song-writing now, thanks to the recent 'TC art song project' thread.
> 
> Even as an undergraduate student I'd got to know and love his otherwordly requiem.


Yeah I'm definitely aware of his large collection of solo piano works and songs. I've heard a few pieces here and there and will for sure one day get around to listening to it all.


----------



## hreichgott

Dear Mr. Fauré,
You probably didn't intend to write the 4th Barcarolle as a personal gift to me, but I'm just going to pretend you did. Thanks loads. It makes me very happy.
Heather


----------



## Selby

Dustin said:


> Yeah I'm definitely aware of his large collection of solo piano works and songs. I've heard a few pieces here and there and will for sure one day get around to listening to it all.


His collection of Nocturne's compete with Chopin himself, and, in a lot of ways, usher in Debussy's piano works.


----------



## Alypius

Faure is a favorite composer of mine, both for his chamber works and his solo piano works. First I should note that Hyperion has just re-released about two weeks ago Kathryn Stott's classic performance of the complete solo piano works (a 4 CD set). It's superb, though for the _Nocturnes_, I prefer the performance of Charles Owen:

















His cello works were well performed by Alban Gerhardt and Cecile Licad a few years ago (though the better known is by Steven Isserlis and Pascal Devoyon):


----------



## Alypius

Dustin's post earlier highlighted the piano trio, piano quartets, and piano quintets. Favorites performances of the quartets and quintets are by Domus, while the piano trio is part of a superb collection by Florestan that also includes piano trios by Debussy and especially Ravel -- which is a masterpiece:


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


> View attachment 20112


I usually love Fauré but I've failed to appreciate this one very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> I usually love Fauré but I've failed to appreciate this one {Collard's Faure Nocturnes}very much.


The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Guest

So is art song (with piano and voice only) typically considered "chamber music" then?


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


> The horror, the horror, the horror.


Someday, I'm going to give this'n a try:

View attachment 43554


----------



## hreichgott

Update: the 6th Barcarolle is pretty great too.


----------



## hreichgott

Update: Now playing 3 splendidly luminous Barcarolles and am falling in love with the Preludes. Now those are some great music. They tell you the truth. 

A lot of Faure's music is just pretty and inoffensive, and then there are the ones that knock you off your feet, make you cry, tell you something intimate and honest about what it feels like to be a human. Maybe it's a good thing all his music isn't like that or I'd never learn much else.


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> So is art song (with piano and voice only) typically considered "chamber music" then?


Technically, yeah. Categorically, it is 'vocal music.' LOL. But the setting, smaller rooms and halls, does make it 'chamber' vs. large hall -- all that blown apart by song recitals and string quartets playing in very large symphonic halls (larger audiences, greater revenues.) Still, more in Europe, you can find many a recital or chamber music concert happening in much smaller halls, with seating capacity 400 or even far less.... If that is available to you when song recitals, recitals and chamber music programs are offered in like smaller - small venues, rush for the chance. The immediacy and relative closeness makes the music (and performance) that much more personal, i.e. it feels and sounds many fold times more intimate.


----------



## Figleaf

John McCormack singing Faure's Automne- quite appropriate for this time of year! It's an amazing performance, in the same league as his singing of Hugo Wolf. I don't think anybody, not even Gerard Souzay, sang the words of any Faure song as well as John sings this. I don't know if his French accent would be horrifying to French people (although they tolerated John O' Sullivan- shudder!) but he sounds damn good to me! (Did Souzay ever record 'Automne'? It's sung by Elly Ameling, not well, on the Souzay/Ameling complete Faure songs, in which the great baritone is a little past his vocal prime.)


----------



## flamencosketches

Bump for Fauré.

A great composer and a legendary educator. I'm just starting to get into his works, starting with the chamber music which I find most accessible:





















^ His piano music is really unique and interesting. A bit Chopinesque, but has its own fin-de-siècle flavor.

Writer of the greatest requiem of his time:






Does anyone own this box set?

https://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Piano-Works-Chamber-Music/dp/B07CXDGRP4/

It looks most worthwhile.

Any fans? I wouldn't say that he is underrated, as he seems to get just about as much credit as he deserves by just about anyone in the know. But his music may be sometimes neglected.


----------



## philoctetes

Flamenco, you're almost in sync with a lot of music I've explored over the last couple years, once again. It's not that CM is new to me but getting away from the germanic repertory has been a more recent objective. And we're both Miles fans too (who isn't?)

Faure is a scavenger hunter's composer. The Rosamonde Quartet have some good recordings. Kathryn Stott is well-known for the piano stuff. The older recordings by Germaine Thyssen-Valentin have an authority I can't resist and ... I prefer Faure to Chopin. 

I have not heard the Rutter Requiem but it's quite famous. Again Cluytens and Munch are good starts. More recently Herreweghe and Hill (on Hyperion) shed new light on the piece. If you like the Requiem check out Rossini's Missa Solenelle - they are both light masses that have no Dies Irae, and both have harmonium, an instrument I seek out in particular. Older recordings omit the harmonium or leave it in the background, but newer recordings are highlighting it instead.

And the disc by Ozawa is special, with a contribution by Lorraine Hunt. From there one can jump into the vocal songs, which rival even Debussy and Reynaldo Hahn...


----------



## flamencosketches

This the Ozawa disc you're referring to?










Adding this to my wish list. Damn, how many composers wrote a Pelléas et Mélisande?! Debussy, Sibelius, Schoenberg, and now Fauré... must have been one hell of a play to inspire so much music!

I was hoping that large Charles Munch box set with French orchestras that we were discussing in the Ravel thread would contain a Fauré requiem, but alas. There are a couple of other Fauré works on there though. I am, like you, on a mission to explore more of the great French music--I'm an American but my heritage is mostly French, so I guess that is part of it--and that includes not just the great French composers, but the great French conductors. I love what I've heard of Cluytens, Munch, Martinon, and from a younger generation, Dutoit. Obviously, Rutter is an Englishman, but regardless he has a great feel for the Requiem (as does Neville Marriner, interestingly, and I also liked Herreweghe's the one time I heard it).

Are you referring to Rossini's Petite Messe Sollenelle? I've heard it once and really enjoyed it. Will have to seek that one out too.

Always great to meet another Miles fanatic. You're right that there are many of us here on TC 

:cheers:


----------



## philoctetes

Yeah Rossini's Petite Mass is the one. Going by memory so I make mistakes. Spering conducts a very good recording on Opus111, and Corboz, another conductor you might want to know, is also good. I actually think Erato / Warner should release a Corboz box...

Just got the P&M set below a few months ago. Baudo another great conductor in this stuff. And if you seek Miles-like music I was just listening to the Molvaer this morning. His latest is with Sly & Robbie from Black Uhuru.


----------



## flamencosketches

philoctetes said:


> Yeah Rossini's Petite Mass is the one. Going by memory so I make mistakes. Spering conducts a very good recording on Opus111, and Corboz, another conductor you might want to know, is also good. I actually think Erato / Warner should release a Corboz box...
> 
> His latest is with *Sly & Robbie* from *Black Uhuru.*


I'm a huge fan of theirs  Sly & Robbie have a huge recording career with dozens of artists beyond just Black Uhuru, they are one of the tightest rhythm sections of all time. And then Black Uhuru is a phenomenal group in their own right.

I have heard bits and pieces of Nils Petter Molvaer, the album Khmer specifically. Is he no longer recording for ECM? In any case, I will have to check that out, sounds like it could be great.

Thanks for that. As for Pelléas, I still have yet to get a copy of Debussy's, though I love what I've heard. That box set looks real convenient too, though I'm not familiar with Baudo or much of what the Czech PO has recorded.


----------



## flamencosketches

The Kyrie from Fauré's Requiem is so beautiful and mournful. It is a very different idea from Mozart's Requiem for example which seeks to inspire awe from its grandiose solemnity. Fauré's is more elegiac, I would say.


----------



## Rogerx

*Gabriel Urbain Fauré ( 12 May 1845 - 4 November 1924)*



Gabriel Urbain Fauré ( 12 May 1845 - 4 November 1924)


----------



## Janspe

I consider myself quite well-versed when it comes to standard repertoire, but Fauré is someone I've been ignoring for my entire life - not deliberately, obviously, but because I just never got around to it.

I've heard the _Requiem_ and enjoyed it very much of course, but that's about it. However, I'm now listening to _Pénélope_ (the Dutoit studio recording) and I'm very absorbed in the music - why is this opera not more well-known? Very beautiful, gentle but also gripping music.

I should definitely try listening to Fauré's chamber output as soon as possible...


----------



## flamencosketches

Janspe said:


> I consider myself quite well-versed when it comes to standard repertoire, but Fauré is someone I've been ignoring for my entire life - not deliberately, obviously, but because I just never got around to it.
> 
> I've heard the _Requiem_ and enjoyed it very much of course, but that's about it. However, I'm now listening to _Pénélope_ (the Dutoit studio recording) and I'm very absorbed in the music - why is this opera not more well-known? Very beautiful, gentle but also gripping music.
> 
> I should definitely try listening to Fauré's chamber output as soon as possible...


When you do, I would advise starting with the D minor Piano Quintet, the C minor Piano Quartet, and the two Cello Sonatas. These are the works that have stood out most to me. The Domus Ensemble on Hyperion is great in both the quartets and quintets, and for the cello sonatas I love Paul Tortelier and Jean Hubeau. Hubeau is a pianist who understands Fauré a lot better than most.

His late Piano Trio and String Quartet are also supposed to be very good in that rarefied "late works" kind of way but I have not heard them so take my word with as many grains of salt as necessary.

Having gotten all that out of the way, I'm not super big on Fauré either, but I do like him and am working on appreciating his music more. There's quite a lot of piano music too. I suppose he could be compared to Chopin or Schumann but with a distinctive voice.


----------



## Janspe

Thanks for the recommendations, flamencosketches! I remember us having similar tastes on a lot of repertoire, so I'll start with your suggestions.

There certainly seems to be a lot of chamber and especially vocal music by Fauré. Maybe I can give my French some much-needed polishing but indulging in the texts...


----------



## Janspe

Haven't gotten very far in my Fauré project yet, but I'm now familiar with the piano trio (with clarinet), the two cello sonatas and the piano quartets. The reason I simply _had_ to come report about it on this thread...

...is that I'm completely in awe of the 2nd piano quartet, G minor Op. 45. What an _incredible_ work it is! Powerful, energetic and engaging - but also lyrical, especially in the slow movement, one the most beautiful ones I've heard in some time. Just the opening of the first movement alone captured my attention. How can it be that a work like this has escaped my radar until now!? This really makes me even more determined to listen and explore more and more music, there are so many gems waiting to be discovered.

I've basically enjoyed everything I've heard from Fauré so far. He has a very particular style I find hard to describe, and it took me some time to get used to it. But I can already sense that these chamber works (and _Pénélope_) are works I will definitely keep returning to again and again.

Can't wait to check out the piano quintets and the violin sonatas. I'm listening to a great recording by Éric Le Sage that includes all the chamber works with piano. I think it's fairly comprehensive, with just the string quartet excluded.


----------



## Superflumina

Janspe said:


> Haven't gotten very far in my Fauré project yet, but I'm now familiar with the piano trio (with clarinet), the two cello sonatas and the piano quartets. The reason I simply _had_ to come report about it on this thread...
> 
> ...is that I'm completely in awe of the 2nd piano quartet, G minor Op. 45. What an _incredible_ work it is! Powerful, energetic and engaging - but also lyrical, especially in the slow movement, one the most beautiful ones I've heard in some time. Just the opening of the first movement alone captured my attention. How can it be that a work like this has escaped my radar until now!? This really makes me even more determined to listen and explore more and more music, there are so many gems waiting to be discovered.
> 
> I've basically enjoyed everything I've heard from Fauré so far. He has a very particular style I find hard to describe, and it took me some time to get used to it. But I can already sense that these chamber works (and _Pénélope_) are works I will definitely keep returning to again and again.
> 
> Can't wait to check out the piano quintets and the violin sonatas. I'm listening to a great recording by Éric Le Sage that includes all the chamber works with piano. I think it's fairly comprehensive, with just the string quartet excluded.


Both his piano quintets are masterpieces too! And don't forget to listen to his String Quartet, one of the finest ever written. My favorite recording is by Quatuor Ébène.


----------



## Janspe

After totally falling in love with Fauré's chamber works this summer I'm now slowly delving into the piano works - nocturnes and barcarolles initally. I've listened to Le Sage and Collard but will explore other interpreters later. The music is very good indeed, though the chamber works made a more immediate impression on me. The piano solo works simply ooze a very particular atmosphere, totally different from Chopin's (the obvious comparison). I'm perplexed that this music isn't more popular than it is - but then again, it's pretty fun to discover new things even after years and years of listening to piano music (and occasionally playing).


----------



## JAS

I don't know that I have every really explored Faure beyond the Requiem, and one CD by Gil Shaham called, appropriately enough, The Faure Album. Perhaps this is something I should correct.


----------



## Guest

I love his piano works. It's too bad they aren't programmed more often. It's often deceptively difficult to play but well worth the effort. A live recording of Horowitz introduced me to his music ages ago:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Listened to his 1st piano quintet over breakfast. A fine work. It was the Naxos recording. I also have the Hyperion release, but I prefer the Naxos.


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> Listened to his 1st piano quintet over breakfast. A fine work. It was the Naxos recording. I also have the Hyperion release, but I prefer the Naxos.


The first piano quintet is a damn fine work! Probably my favorite from Fauré. You've got me curious now; I didn't even know there was a Naxos recording.


----------



## Littlephrase

Is anybody familiar with the operas of Fauré, especially _Pénélope_? Fauré is one of my favorite French composers, but this is due to his more intimate works in the genres of song, piano, and chamber music. I have listened to quite a lot of opera recently, and in the last week I have focused on French opera, so I decided today to listen to the Dutoit recording of _Pénélope_. I am a little dumbfounded at its obscurity. For those more familiar with the work, why is it so poorly known and represented. Libretto problems? The music itself? It is obviously no equal of Debussy's _Pelléas_, but does that justify the neglect?


----------



## Janspe

Littlephrase said:


> Is anybody familiar with the operas of Fauré, especially _Pénélope_?


I'm only familiar with the Dutoit recording and even that not very well, but my initial feelings about the work have been very positive indeed. I can't understand its neglect, which is also true for a huge chunk of his other music. I hasten to add that there are many things about the opera world and the preferences therein that I'm completely dumbfounded by, so what do I know? In any case, I'd love to see it pop up in productions a bit more often.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Faure is one of those composers whom I neglect for months, then listen to his chamber works or barcarolles and marvel at how he achieved such a sense of flow and freedom in such precisely constructed works. It's such art nouveau music. Lovely.


----------



## Roger Knox

I've never seen _Pénélope_ or the earlier _Prométhée_ (a _tragédie lyrique_, somewhere between a play and an opera premiered outdoors) -- and have generally ignored them because of negative-to-lukewarm comments.

But thanks for the recommendations. I'll check out _Pénélope_ first.


----------



## mparta

Janspe said:


> Haven't gotten very far in my Fauré project yet, but I'm now familiar with the piano trio (with clarinet), the two cello sonatas and the piano quartets. The reason I simply _had_ to come report about it on this thread...
> 
> ...is that I'm completely in awe of the 2nd piano quartet, G minor Op. 45. What an _incredible_ work it is! Powerful, energetic and engaging - but also lyrical, especially in the slow movement, one the most beautiful ones I've heard in some time. Just the opening of the first movement alone captured my attention. How can it be that a work like this has escaped my radar until now!? This really makes me even more determined to listen and explore more and more music, there are so many gems waiting to be discovered.
> 
> I've basically enjoyed everything I've heard from Fauré so far. He has a very particular style I find hard to describe, and it took me some time to get used to it. But I can already sense that these chamber works (and _Pénélope_) are works I will definitely keep returning to again and again.
> 
> Can't wait to check out the piano quintets and the violin sonatas. I'm listening to a great recording by Éric Le Sage that includes all the chamber works with piano. I think it's fairly comprehensive, with just the string quartet excluded.


Piano quintets are overwhelmingly beautiful works. I do like Pascal Roge/Quatuor Ysaye. Not so much on the violin and cello sonatas but could run the piano quartets and quintets for the rest of time and be pretty good.


----------



## mparta

There are several good individual recitals of the songs, too, I very much like Yann Beuron, and a multi-composer (Faure, Poulenc, Ravel) from Thomas Allen is a real favorite. There are several series of the complete songs too and I think many are unfortunately subpar.
There are some things I like about the series that features Francois LeRoux prominently, my first set and once you get past the oddities of his vocalism, he's not bad and the set is good.
I really like Yann Beuron, if he's not familiar, very nice tenor on Minkowski's Gluck and also some Offenbach. I think that's on Timpani (label).


----------



## mparta

The Thomas Allen recital all told is pretty wonderful, with a bevvy of choice Faure, best Ravel (Greek songs, Don Quichotte) and Poulenc Travail du Peintre. Can't beat that as a selection. Cherished disc.


----------



## Roger Knox

One more comment on Gabriel Fauré about whom I could go on and on forever. He is a _global phenomenon_, a composer taken much more seriously now than 50 years ago when I started at music school. Always influential and highly-respected in France, the same was not true in other places.

Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.

See the above discussion on TalkClassical, from post #1483 on the "Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective" thread (Solo and Chamber Music Forum). It's all about _one piece_, Fauré's last work, the String Quartet. The string quartet lovers on TC are a very knowledgeable group so it's not casual reading. But just one example of the respect and popularity given Fauré now.


----------



## Littlephrase

The chamber music of Fauré is simply sublime. With his two Piano Quartets, there are few equals in the genre. The same for his two Piano Quintets. The late Piano Trio and String Quartet are masterpieces. The late Cello Sonatas are also wonderful. I don’t think Fauré’s music in other areas ever match the heights of his best chamber music, except perhaps in the intimate space of certain piano works.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Fauré is my second favorite composer of chamber music (after Brahms), one of the finest in choral works (yes, the Requiem, but also the smaller pieces like Messe Basse and Cantique de Jean Racine), and the rival of Schubert and Schumann in art song. I don't rate his piano music as highly as others but I would place him on the same footing as his late contemporaries in the genre such as Medtner and Janacek. In general, his music transports me to a blissful place. Right now enjoying some golden voices of the past sing mélodies. In all honesty, I am a sucker for any French vocal music because I think that the language is sheer music in itself, but add in the voluptuous writing of Fauré and paradise has been achieved.


----------



## SearsPoncho

About 15 years ago I thought I had "hit the wall" with classical music; I had heard all the great stuff and was fishing around for little morsels of 2nd and 3rd rate crumbs which could never satisfy like the iconic orchestral masterpieces of the famous composers. Glowing reviews of the Domus chamber group's recording of Faure's Piano Quintets led to a purchase of that great cd, which opened the floodgates to the world of chamber music, French music, and more Faure. He's one of my favorites based almost exclusively on his relatively small chamber music output. I agree with ACB that his piano output is uneven, but there are some little gems here and there.


----------

